# please share your gravid girls



## Pythons Rule (Sep 9, 2010)

hi was interested to see if anyone elses girls that are all plump and heavy. If you have pic's of reasent years then thats cool too. if you have eggs already and you don't mind sharing go for it. this is just something different to the normal thread and also seeing its that time of year.

this season, she's in shed mode at the moment so she might pre lay by sat hopefully.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 9, 2010)

looking good mate...all the best with it 
keep us posted how you go !!!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 9, 2010)

Four old shots...

Well done, PR.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 9, 2010)

Den- must be all smiles at your house this time of year, especially when that white girl goes belly up.

good work on the website too


----------



## cougars (Sep 9, 2010)

Bredli and Coastal


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 9, 2010)

Ran a new room in during peak cooling to pre-ovulation time, Oz. Been too busy manipulating temps and upping all stimulation to smile... Give me three weeks, then I'll be smiling

Nice Coastal cougars.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 9, 2010)

wow dan love your bhp's there stunning.
cougars - yours look great too very nice work and good luck on this season everyone. anyone else wanna share? would love to see them.

cheers

might add some previous years of her being gravid and eggs. next year I plan on giving this girl a break.

2008
View attachment 163059

View attachment 163062

View attachment 163064

2009
View attachment 163058

View attachment 163065


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 9, 2010)

most of you know the story behind these too horrable seasons, some of you may not. 2008 I hatched out 1 out of 22eggs due to mould and fruit flie (crappy home made incubator) 2009 when removing her she tipped the hole clutch upside down and I worked out that they all drowned once they had gone rotten I opened them and found little fetus squished inbetween yolk and top of the shell  all died. this season I have a proper incubator with a steady temp that stays on 31.4 in the container. I also have someone here to help with removing her, and I also have a breeder as a mentor. so this year should finish with good resolts. best of luck to everyone this season


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

well good luck mate i reckon she will produce some crackers


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 9, 2010)

she produced the striped hatchy in my pic


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

my pregga's female bluey


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 9, 2010)

one from last year. this girl got real thick, had a pre lay shed explosion. didn't stress and annoy her with it until i got the eggs, atleast she got her eye caps off.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 9, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> my pregga's female bluey


 coool , my beardie just laid her 2nd clutch [ 33 eggs ] and her first has another month in the incubator [ 23 eggs].


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 9, 2010)

Gravid Mac,Childreni (that has since laid 19 eggs 23/08/10) and another childreni


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> View attachment 163082
> View attachment 163081
> View attachment 163080
> Gravid Mac,Childreni (that has since laid 19 eggs 23/08/10) and another childreni


 well done u have to be happy with that


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 9, 2010)

Very happy : ) Thanks, byron_moses


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

im very jealous


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres a few


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 9, 2010)

wow no two looking good mate


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 9, 2010)

Gorgeous looking snakes No-Two


----------



## nico77 (Sep 9, 2010)

nice pics everyone , i have my fingers crossed that this 7 year old girl is gravid , this will be my first go at breeding so hope fully all goes well .


----------



## Kayz09 (Sep 9, 2010)

just took our bearded to the vets today as she was acting very strange and looking very bloated, have had her and another one together for about 4 years now and the vets told us she might me pregnant im so excited 
Stephen Cutter in Darwin is an awesome vet has helped me out with all my reptiles cant wait to find out whats going on hopefully find out 2 morro


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 9, 2010)

This little girl popped out 17 eggs on Friday the 3rd of September ^_^


----------



## Snake_Gal (Sep 9, 2010)

Wishing everybody the best of luck with healthy happy new babies.
I am so jealous!! Cant wait to start seein pics of this years babies


----------



## feral1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hopefully this girl is going to go for me this year !!!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 10, 2010)

feral - she looks like she's got a few in there, best of luck
everyone else thanx for sharing and congrats and best of luck


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 10, 2010)

some crackers here everyone!


----------



## cmclean (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a just a few of our gravid girls, Axanthic and het Axanthic. Season is looking to be an excellent one for us at Sonnemann's Snakes.
Enjoy


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 10, 2010)

Top Job as always, my friend. Please give my regards to the man.


----------



## levis04 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice guys, hope its a big season for everyone!
Cmclean stunning animals well done!


----------



## cmclean (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Den, Neil says hello. Check your email.
Thanks Ryan, all compliments humbly accepted.. Neil has put in a lot of years into these animals, and shows! They are just beautiful..


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 11, 2010)

well done cmclean love bhp's I hope to have a pair going next season. best of luck with them and I hope you get alot of nice looking babies.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 11, 2010)

two of my womas


----------



## dee4 (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats again Neil & Cathy, job well done.

Couple of our Tanami's due later this month around the 21st.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Sep 11, 2010)

Great snakes everyone
Wow Greenmad, that woma girl looks like she's about to Pop  
Great Black heads cmclean, always like seeing pics of Ax Bhps...

Cheers


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks fusion she only had her prelay yesterday. dee great looking womas


----------



## snakes_666 (Sep 11, 2010)

my girl


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 11, 2010)

that first one ryan looks like its about to explode


----------



## dee4 (Sep 11, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks fusion she only had her prelay yesterday. dee great looking womas



Thanks Ryan, that one of yours is huge and a pre lay yesterday.:shock: Far out Swell on little dude...lol


----------



## yommy (Sep 11, 2010)

she looks like a death adder in that 1st pic greenmad, should be a nic size clutch there


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks guys for all the comments i carnt take all the credit baden (solar17) had a big part of that girl.


----------



## cmclean (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Rob, good news on the Womas, excellent. I hope they lay many eggs for you.
Things will only get better for you next season I am sure..
See you soon


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 12, 2010)

This girl (shown with smaller male) had her prelay slough last night. I'm so excited - my first attempt at breeding snakes. Of course, she's timed the laying for about the time I lead a school excursion to Bathurst... Oh well, incubator is ready and family will have detailed instructions.


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful looking bhp's Cmclean.. very impressive animals

Im expecting this het albino girl to lay anytime in the next few days..


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 13, 2010)

eggciting times colin best of luck mate. how many you think you could get?


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2010)

thank jody.. Im unsure at this stage as I prefer to wait and see, rather than speculate on clutch size numbers. but will let you know ok. cheers


----------



## smeejason (Sep 14, 2010)

This one is looking rather lumpy.. fingers crossed


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2010)

very nice!! keep them coming, everyones girls all look great and best of luck.


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2010)

first 2010 clutch of albino x het albino eggs in the incubator


----------



## Perko (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats great Col, how many?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice, guys. Great time of year!

Just replied to your email, Jas.

And Col, we must chat further via FB...;-)


----------



## yommy (Sep 15, 2010)

here's my WA Boodarie girl before pre-shed and currently in pre-shed. Bring it on..........


----------



## Kurto (Sep 15, 2010)

This girl is starting to be a little heavy set!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW STUNNING!!! Woma and jungle 
keep them coming


----------



## cmclean (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Colin, she is a very nice looking northern. Hope she lays many pink eyed hatchlings for you.

cathy and neil


----------



## Vixen (Sep 16, 2010)

Palmerston girly looking very dull! (coming up to a prelay I hope), and my mac in the middle of shed mode. She doesn't look very big yet but i'm pretty sure she is a gravid, it's also her first time breeding so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Colin (Sep 16, 2010)

cmclean said:


> Hi Colin, she is a very nice looking northern. Hope she lays many pink eyed hatchlings for you.
> 
> cathy and neil


 
thanks cathy and neil.. me too


----------



## Kurto (Sep 16, 2010)

Big bulge in that jungle Vixen! Always looks promising!


----------



## vinny86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Unreal boodarie yommy! looks like will be a good season for all... Good luck with the incubation!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 16, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Big bulge in that jungle Vixen! Always looks promising!



Finger's crossed, she's been blown up like a balloon the last week and a bit, almost looks like she's been ovulating the entire time she's been so big! The males also in shed, I guess he wants some babbies too. :lol:


----------



## Troy06 (Sep 16, 2010)

nice pics keep them coming


----------



## yommy (Sep 16, 2010)

Troy06 said:


> nice pics keep them coming


 
no worries here you go 7 of my katherine females. 1 has laid 6 to go


----------



## yommy (Sep 16, 2010)

and the last 3


----------



## dee4 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well so much for the 21st, we have had 10 fertile eggs tonight. A great effort from the girls 1st time..


----------



## Vixen (Sep 17, 2010)

dee4 said:


> View attachment 164076
> 
> Well so much for the 21st, we have had 10 fertile eggs tonight. A great effort from the girls 1st time..


 
Ooh nice!  How big is she? doesn't look to be very big but still layed a nice number of eggs.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 17, 2010)

got to be happy with 7 girls going yommy congrats mate.
nice looking woma and a good effort you've got to be a very happy herper


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice work Yommy. Looking good for this season.


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 18, 2010)

unfortunately i dont havce any gravids to show  i cant wait to though lol

just a quick good luck to everyone this breeding season


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 18, 2010)

lester, het for tigerView attachment 164209
devil, jungle'View attachment 164208


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 18, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> lester, het for tigerView attachment 164209
> devil, jungle'View attachment 164208



Has the Tiger morph proven to be a recessive trait. I've never heard it refered to as het before.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

you have a nice looking het for tiger she's stunning.


----------



## yommy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> got to be happy with 7 girls going yommy congrats mate.
> nice looking woma and a good effort you've got to be a very happy herper


 
Paired most things except the hypo bredli's and all seem to be well on the way  going to be a busy hatchie season but that is my favourite part, establishing hatchies. 
No greater feeling then having healthy hungry babies


----------



## redline (Sep 19, 2010)

*My spotted*

She had 9 eggs last yr. Hope she has a good yr again


----------



## montay (Sep 19, 2010)

This usually placid MDC is even more docile, fat and happy now that she is gravid. She refused her first feed ever today, so we are looking for signs of a pre-lay shed in the coming days.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

This blurry little remote hog is gravid and will shed anyday. Anyone care to guess how many eggs?


----------



## moose (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's One of mine, she has already laid though so i guess im a bit late


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I'm still waiting for a shed  lol 
unfortunately at this point she doesn't look very big but if its anything like last few seasons she'll get huge a week or 2 to laying so fingers crossed.
View attachment 164386


nice work everyone and please make sure you update your pic's with eggs


----------



## Camo (Sep 20, 2010)

Thought i would share. Just a coastal.


----------



## yommy (Sep 20, 2010)

SW QLD win getting close to coming into shed.


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are the girls im expecting eggs from this season.....

The jungle had her pre-lay shed about 10 mins ago....RSP shed on the 16th and BHP is coming up to shed in a few more days. Fingers crossed for them all!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome Dave best of luck with them especially the roughie. I have fallen in love with my new girl. they are one very cool snake indeed  with big teeth......

Any luck with the womas?


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks yommy....no go with the boodaries and my female tanami is refusing food but I haven't seen her ovulate (could have missed it) and she doesnt look like shedding anytime soon so who knows! Your female shed yet? Saw she was coming up to shed in another thread.

nice stimmies too! =)


----------



## yommy (Sep 20, 2010)

she's right in the middle of the pre-shed so it's looking real promising, even got all the males eating on the weekend so that one less hassle. 

Best of luck everyone


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good dave


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

YAY Medusa pre-lay shed this morning  bought time  last year she layed 12 days after pre-lay so est dates are 2/10/2010 and 15/10/2010.
you can just see some lumps now
View attachment 164529


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe this pic's abit better seeing them.

View attachment 164530


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

do you think she needs a bigger nest box from the pic's I've posted up so far? I wana get a dark container but am strugling to find one with a lid thats not more then $20 my hubby has a real problem with me drilling a hole in a container that cost $36 lol.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Pythons Rule. I use foam containers that they use for shipping live fish in to the pet shops. Go to the pet shops here in Darwin and ask for one. They will usually give you one for free. They work a treat too. I just put a hole in the end. They will comfortably house a large carpet for egg laying.

Corey.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

thanx heeps and sorry thought I'd start a new thread with the question  thanx for the reply


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 21, 2010)

I went into my herp room last night and found my bhps locked up together, First time ive ever seen them breeding, is it to late for them? 
Ive never bred pythons before and i threw them in together about 2 months ago but i wasnt really hoping for much as they werent cooled right and i dont know what im doing. A couple of weeks ago i purchased the breeding aussie pythons book as i am going to do a little research for next season. So back to my question, what are the chances of eggs or even a clutch of slugs?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

I've heard once that bhp's like to practice the first year lol then go the next season. some people have been lucky though getting eggs the first year.


----------



## donut (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice looking ladies....Congrats....I guess its a stupid question but........Do they go belly up to warm the eggs or is it a comfort thing ????....T


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it's more of a comfort thing


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 22, 2010)

this girl is due in a few weeks


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 22, 2010)

this girl is due in a few weeks also, excuse the mess, didn't want to disturb her (had to wait till she came out of her hide to clean) 
but couldn't resist a belly up pic


----------



## larks (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW that olive is looking huge, hope you get a nice pile of eggs from her mate.


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 22, 2010)

larks said:


> WOW that olive is looking huge, hope you get a nice pile of eggs from her mate.


Thanks mate, its going to be interesting to see what type of clutch size she has


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 22, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> this girl is due in a few weeks
> View attachment 164760
> View attachment 164759


Hi James, how is your female Olive Python what use to be mine Olivera was her name, she shaw has gain some size since she became gravid, and l wish her the best of luck in producing a huge clutch of fertile eggs good luck mate.

Please keep me posted on how she is going cause she still does mean alot to me, even those she is no-longer mine anymore and l sure will be interested in 1 or 2 of her hatchlings.


----------



## Bax155 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is my het for blue eyes blonde hair x super caramel het for freckles due to hatch in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 22, 2010)

congrats bax I know what she's going through and scared of getting a huge preggy belly :S mines half that size but I still have 5 months to go...


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 22, 2010)

My husband's baby, aaaall over the tank lol. First time belly up, he was so excited!


----------



## yommy (Sep 23, 2010)

here's my female stimmie not far off a pre-shed now and still off the food and is really protective and tensed of her stomach when handling, which is keep to an absolute minimim this time of year.


----------



## smeejason (Sep 24, 2010)

looking good everyone. My BHP looks bigger by the day but i am yet to see her upside down, but my stupid woma who has not seen a male her whole life is upside down as we speak lol.they are a mental snake


----------



## deebo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jason - what date is the BHP due to lay if she i going to? Womas are stange animals!


----------



## sara_sabian (Sep 24, 2010)

Tanami Woma, due around the 10th October. It's my first clutch (well... hers), It's been amazing to see, I managed to catch her ovulating and having her prelay shed... now to time it just right and catch her laying too.
I don't know how you guys do it year after year?! The wait is agony!


----------



## yommy (Sep 24, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Womas are stange animals!



Yes they are  



sara_sabian said:


> Tanami Woma, due around the 10th October. It's my first clutch (well... hers), It's been amazing to see, I managed to catch her ovulating and having her prelay shed... now to time it just right and catch her laying too.
> I don't know how you guys do it year after year?! The wait is agony!



Tell me about it, though crack'n looking woma there.


----------



## sara_sabian (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Yommy, I'll tell her you said so. I'm afraid she's got nothing on your girl though.


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 25, 2010)

taken this morning, due pretty soon


----------



## wokka (Sep 25, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> do you think she needs a bigger nest box from the pic's I've posted up so far? I wana get a dark container but am strugling to find one with a lid thats not more then $20 my hubby has a real problem with me drilling a hole in a container that cost $36 lol.


Try a beer box. he might even buy full and give you the box for free!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 27, 2010)

Just some advice needed guys...when do you think I should start giving up on my albino darwin & jungle being gravid? Lots of successful matings with proven males, but no swelling or any signs of being gravid? 

I had a female darwin that showed no signs last year either and surprisingly after I gave up, she laid at the end of October which is quite late. I'm wondering if anyone else has had pythons that have gone this late or even later?


----------



## snakeitup (Sep 27, 2010)

Couple of ours. 6 year old SXR jungle (still looking pretty in my opinion) and a wheatbelt stim.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you keeping notes when they last mated? When they looked like they were ovulating (first swelling while still mating), gravid, pre shed etc?

Example of my Cape York breeding season:

Introduced trio: 16th June 
(She’s interested but males not doing his job)
Separated till: 1st July 
(Male 1 isn't showing interest but male 2 is) I did 1 week in per male and gave her rest 3 days in between. 
She ovulated: 19th July (left interested male in with her).
She’s gravid: 19th August (separated males for good)
Pre -lay shed: 21st September
Estimated lay dates: 2nd October (12 days after), 10th October (20 days after) & 15th October (25 days after).


----------



## patonthego (Sep 27, 2010)

Camo said:


> Thought i would share. Just a coastal.



Hey not JUST a coastal!! THey are beautiful and have a fantastiv nature, ine girl is with the boys right now so cross fingers she will be mated. First time


----------



## patonthego (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey she is not JUST a coastal they are beautiful, i have one who is with the boys as I type this so fingers crossed she will mate, first time.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 27, 2010)

My albino Darwin is spending most of her time in the nest box and I caught her belly up today. Should have eggs in a fortnight or a little less. Suspense is killing me! Then there's the 2 month wait for hatchlings... So many things that can go wrong, but I'm hoping it goes well.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 27, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> My albino Darwin is spending most of her time in the nest box and I caught her belly up today. Should have eggs in a fortnight or a little less. Suspense is killing me! Then there's the 2 month wait for hatchlings... So many things that can go wrong, but I'm hoping it goes well.


 
Or so many things that can go right. I like my glass half full


----------



## Perko (Sep 28, 2010)

New York


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 29, 2010)

nice looking capie craig best of luck with her  love the capies there one of my fave snakes


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

my woma girl hopefully she will lay soon


----------



## Perko (Sep 29, 2010)

My Capey is from Nike (check swoosh in head pattern)



Pythons Rule said:


> nice looking capie craig best of luck with her  love the capies there one of my fave snakes


----------



## Troy06 (Sep 29, 2010)

any more black headed pythons in egg out there would be good to see pics


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 30, 2010)

Craig I own 4 capies and will be basing my breeding around them mainly for specific projects etc. love them the big girl on first pic of thread is my RP girl, hatched out one in my avitar. I have 2 others that are like your girl except the male is striped b&w one and lil girl is a stunning banded on like yours. would have more if I could but have no room which sucks  hope your girl gives you as much pleasure to you as mine do.


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Here's my wheatie girl white side up.....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 30, 2010)

awsome stuff baden, love the WB's.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 30, 2010)

It won't be long now! Maybe 10 days...


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Baden,not a big fan of Antaresias,but those Wheatbelts are nice...Well done pythonmum,was she mated with a Het or Albino,whats her size and age...Best of luck with the eggies....and hatchies if all goes well....


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 30, 2010)

She mated with het AND albino - just to be sure. She is 2.5 years old, 2.3 kg. 2m long. My first try at breeding snakes, so I'm extra excited.


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry for the dodgy pics but I think this girl is finally starting to look like I might get eggs from her, perhaps ovulation has just started as scales are just starting to seperate. She has been lying in odd positions and refusing food for a while so I was hoping she would go but she seems to be dragging it out!

sorry for the dodgy pic - iphone.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 1, 2010)

Could be sooner pythonmum. That girl looks very close to laying. All of ours have been laying ten days earlier than normal.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 1, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Could be sooner pythonmum. That girl looks very close to laying. All of ours have been laying ten days earlier than normal.


 She certainly looks uncomfortable now. I'm checking her at least 3 times per day and the incubator is holding temperature + humidity nicely!


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2010)

David Evans said:


> sorry for the dodgy pics but I think this girl is finally starting to look like I might get eggs from her, perhaps ovulation has just started as scales are just starting to seperate. She has been lying in odd positions and refusing food for a while so I was hoping she would go but she seems to be dragging it out!
> 
> sorry for the dodgy pic - iphone.
> 
> ...


 
Sweet dave all the best with her i reckon you'll get some positive results


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 1, 2010)

David Evans said:


> sorry for the dodgy pics but I think this girl is finally starting to look like I might get eggs from her, perhaps ovulation has just started as scales are just starting to seperate. She has been lying in odd positions and refusing food for a while so I was hoping she would go but she seems to be dragging it out!
> 
> sorry for the dodgy pic - iphone.
> 
> ...


*Hey Dave..Your shout [free rats ! LOL]....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 1, 2010)

bugger that baden, free womas he'll make up the difference with our rat sales.

dave- that woma from the parents of the reduced pattern line? or am i confusing myself with what came from where?


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

Stu - that one is just a normal tanami - was paired up with the pale looking woma in this pic who is also a tanami woma. The female I have from the same clutch as some reduced patterns will hopefully be used next year.

baden - ill shout you free rats if you shout me free patternless womas! haha!  I have some patternless rats.....


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2010)

some of the female, just counting down now from pre-shed.


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

She's looking pretty full yommy! Whats the average clutch size fr boodaries? Much different to other womas.....


----------



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like i will have a few diamond clutches after a few years of trying.


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2010)

let you know in about 2 weeks dave. I am hoping for 8-10 anything else is a bonus.....
Though i am going to be away when she lays with work, 4 day max so hopefully she'll have a healthy clutch and some maternal instincts until i can get home and get them in the incubator. 
Joys of a busy lifestyle


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking pretty uncomfortable now.
I astroturfed and sphagnum mossed her hides and nestboxes the other day. Apparently she hates sphagnum moss because overnight she scraped it ALL out, it was an admirable effort especially in her condition. She left neat piles of moss outside of each box.


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

My girl has swelled up a lot since i checked on her this morning! Seeing this girl ovulate has made my season. Now just have to hope they are fertile and incubation goes to plan.


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 1, 2010)

very nice dave...


----------



## Camo (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow she is huge sara_sabian.

Nice work.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a few days off shedding now!


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok i will put another one up then.







My bredli female just pre lay shed tonight.


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 166396
View attachment 166395
View attachment 166393
Just a few pics, i have now added the spagnum moss in there lay tubs...


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

Your not using a lid over the box Tony?


----------



## Kurto (Oct 3, 2010)

Camo said:


> Your not using a lid over the box Tony?


 

I am curious as well?


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 3, 2010)

no.. i will use a broccoli box guys, just put the spagnum in there to see if they like it. In the past ive always used coco-core. there only days away from pre-lay sheds so it will raise humidity aswell..View attachment 166412


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

Fair enough. The broccoli box would be a fair size to fill with the moss mate. Have you tried a smaller plastic container with a lid. Works well for me and only about half the size of a styro box mate.

I use that method for all my species.


----------



## mungus (Oct 4, 2010)

I think she is gravid....................:shock:
just about to have her prelay.
1 month earlier than last year due to the extra heat i put in this section of banks.
I gave the gravid dawins night heat as the nights were cold up this way and her enclosure was interlinked with theirs...........:lol:


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone else having the problem with their girls taking longer to pop then expected? Apparently my girl is supposed to pop today'ish and still hasn't..But she is very fat and unconfutable in her box and yeah...just curious if anyone else is finding there's to hold onto their eggs longer then the norm?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 4, 2010)

Ours have all laid between 20 and 25 days so far!


----------



## Camo (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a jungle go 36 days after pre lay shed last year. She laid 19 fertile eggs.

Some just take a little longer than others. As soon as mine become very active and start paceing the enclosure i know in the next 5 days or so they will lay.


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 4, 2010)

*Our female Diamond*




This female is hopefully up the duff, or someone has stuck a cracker up her **** & she is about to explode. Prob does not show in photo very good but she si big.(thats a 3/4 size styro esky)
Best snake 2008 QLD Reptile Expo & best diamond ever since. Hope she produces this year.

Cheers Ian.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 4, 2010)

ok cool yeah she layed 30 days after pre lay in 2008 then 12days in 2009 so hmmm who knows she's been in her new hide for about 2 days straight but still no eggs.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2010)

My girl still has a few days until due date and goes on top of her nest box to bask every day. Has now abandoned the nest box and burrowed in the newspaper. Suspense is killing me!


----------



## mungus (Oct 4, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> View attachment 166612
> 
> 
> This female is hopefully up the duff, or someone has stuck a cracker up her **** & she is about to explode. Prob does not show in photo very good but she si big.(thats a 3/4 size styro esky)
> ...



Get many diamonds up your way Ian ?


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 5, 2010)

Obviously none in the wild. But there is slowley starting to be more kept in captivity localy as people realise that you can keep them under the right conditions.

Cheers


----------



## yommy (Oct 5, 2010)

show me the direction to the nest box............


----------



## bkevo (Oct 5, 2010)

well played yommy. she is very nice


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 5, 2010)

My childreni laid 7 healthy eggs 25 days in, it's her (and my lol) first clutch, so proud!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats Nighthawk....any pics?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 5, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Congrats Nighthawk....any pics?


 
I'll get some of the eggs in a couple of days, I'm all paranoid as this is the only chance I have to breed from my boy, he didn't react well to the cooling period due to a lung infection from 2 years previous, it had damaged him more than the vet and I suspected so he's in early retirement, and I got too excited that day so forgot to take pics of her with them, but here's one I got of her warming her belly at least lol.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one Nighthawk, you should be stoked with that result...apparently the childreni family is one of the hardest to get breeding.

Hope your boy comes good, turn the heat up to max, it's not a cure, but it certainly does help them.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd cut my losses and cranked up the heat early anyway, pretty lucky in that regards to get any at all there and I wasn't expecting any so it was a pretty nice surprise when she started nesting and basking belly up etc, thanks Jungleman


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 6, 2010)

update on my girl any day now I hope 
View attachment 166845


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 6, 2010)

Yommy - did she start laying as you left? Looks like she was waiting for the privacy. My girl is restless, but still doesn't lick like bursting.


----------



## yommy (Oct 6, 2010)

No the woma is due in about ten days though the nest box is in with her now and measures are in place should she go while i am not present. 
Egg box with perlite at .8:1 ratio is in the incubator and ready to go.So all is good. I figure healthy eggs are designed to hatch. 
And she is defineatly in good condition


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, that restlessness DID mean bursting! 13 eggs - I'm so proud! This is the first clutch for both of us, so incubation is the new adventure. I'm trying no substrate as per Snake Ranch. The container holds at 31.2 degrees and 99% humidity. It dropped a bit after I put the eggs in, but came up quickly, thanks to the heat from all of that water. I just have to make sure the eggs stay dry now...


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats pythonmum!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks - I'm still buzzing with excitement!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 7, 2010)

good work pythonmum, hope the incubation goes well.

the no substrate method is hard to stuff up. i filled my incubator with continers of water last year with holes in the lid which really helped the heat and humidity to get back up very quickly after opening the door.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> good work pythonmum, hope the incubation goes well.
> 
> the no substrate method is hard to stuff up. i filled my incubator with continers of water last year with holes in the lid which really helped the heat and humidity to get back up very quickly after opening the door.


 We think alike - I've got a big container of water with no lid in the incubator to keep that heat and humidity stable!


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> good work pythonmum, hope the incubation goes well.
> 
> the no substrate method is hard to stuff up. i filled my incubator with continers of water last year with holes in the lid which really helped the heat and humidity to get back up very quickly after opening the door.



Would you be able to post pics and info on the no substrate method? I'm curious now, have heard about it but we're following the advice of some good guys this year as it's our first, but I'm always open to hearing different methods


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Check out the Snake Ranch website under incubation. They describe their no substrate method. Incubation - Herp Hints - Snake Ranch
I also found Simon Stone's articles very helpful on the SXR website. Reptile Husbandry Articles by Southern Cross Reptiles


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ive used vermiculite b4 with great success and also water over a grid with the same results...IMO it all comes down to personal choice...Well done pythonmum and best wishes with incubating and the hatchies....


----------



## Kurto (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont think I'd call Snake Ranch's incubation method "no substrate". But hey if it works!


----------



## Jason (Oct 7, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Could be sooner pythonmum. That girl looks very close to laying. All of ours have been laying ten days earlier than normal.


 
That's very interesting... my albino also laid about 10 days early, after only 15 days... caught me completely unexpected!! That and the fact that she is only 2.5 yrs, it was only her first clutch, and she laid *26 eggs*! quite a large first clutch for a first timer darwin in my opinion.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 7, 2010)

Jason, who is the breeder of your albino? I would just like to test a theory of mine. Shows what an extra year can do for them.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 7, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Well, that restlessness DID mean bursting! 13 eggs - I'm so proud! This is the first clutch for both of us, so incubation is the new adventure. I'm trying no substrate as per Snake Ranch. The container holds at 31.2 degrees and 99% humidity. It dropped a bit after I put the eggs in, but came up quickly, thanks to the heat from all of that water. I just have to make sure the eggs stay dry now...



We have been running our tubs at around 90% humidity and even some as low as 75% and have found the eggs to look better than last year when we had them up close to 100%. very interesting observation so far for us. Congratulations on that clutch.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 7, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Well, that restlessness DID mean bursting! 13 eggs - I'm so proud! This is the first clutch for both of us, so incubation is the new adventure. I'm trying no substrate as per Snake Ranch. The container holds at 31.2 degrees and 99% humidity. It dropped a bit after I put the eggs in, but came up quickly, thanks to the heat from all of that water. I just have to make sure the eggs stay dry now...



Just a query, I only used your pic cos it shows up clearly there too, are those watery looking spots on the eggs normal? Because mine has them and it's made me a little paranoid, some are quite large. What is it? Sorry if I'm asking a dumb question... :s


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow Jason - that's a massive clutch! I thought my girl was fat, but yours must have been like a sausage!
Nighthawk - the spots don't feel any different and I think they are just from uneven calcification. Others who are not first timers (like me) could probably tell you more.


----------



## Dan. (Oct 7, 2010)

One of my tennant stimmies, and some pics of one of my wheatbelts ovulating. not always easy to catch,especially in the antaresia species.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 7, 2010)

Well done pythonmum, she sure is a beautiful looking albino and I'm sure she will throw some good look'n bubs for ya.

Congrats Dan, nice looking wheatbelt, I'm hoping mine will look like that for the fist time next year. Although I hear they are extremely hard to breed?


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 7, 2010)

nice stimmys mate how old are they?


Dan. said:


> One of my tennant stimmies, and some pics of one of my wheatbelts ovulating. not always easy to catch,especially in the antaresia species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan. (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Wayne,
I wouldnt say extremely hard,although i think there are some little hints and tricks you may need to know!!I hope you breed yours, the more the merrier. i think they are the best stimmies.persistance pays off, and if they dont breed for you give them to a friend, youll be amazed at what a change in scenery will do!(set-ups,temps,aspect,light regime). every one does things differently, and even though you might set them up the same as some-one else, its the subtle differences that will set them off.
Id be interested in hearing from other keepers who have tried to breed their animals year after year, then sold/given them away,only to have them breed for their new owners. might have to start a new thread!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 7, 2010)

Definitely interesting point Dan, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan. (Oct 7, 2010)

Andrew-p,
the tennant stimmie is 6 years old and breeds every second year,
The wheatbelts im not sure as they were WC on permit,but id say 4 years,going on the size of them when i got them.( hence they were a little harder to get going than cb wheatbelts, they arent 'snake ranch' wheatbelts!)
is the stimmie in your avatar a wheatbelt??
Wayne,
P.M me if your having dramas next year!!( not that im the guru, but ill have some tips for you!)


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 8, 2010)

wouldnt have a clue i just had it on my computer it is like one of the first photos that come up in google when you type in stimsons python. but yeah i would love to breed snakes i just read so may diff books and they all say different things haha but ill have a crack in 2 years my stimmy is only a year old


----------



## Dan. (Oct 8, 2010)

good luck andrew! read all the info and talk to as many people as you can, especially the ones breeding what you want to breed, then youll be able to see what is good info and what is crap!the main thing is have a go and work out what works for you.
You may come up with a style that suits you and your animals, and may not work for anyone else!
The stimmie in your avatar looks like a W.A stimmie to me, May be a wheatbelt!


----------



## Camo (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## jamesjr (Oct 10, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> this girl is due in a few weeks
> View attachment 164760
> View attachment 164759



This girl just layed a huge clutch, 26 fertile eggs and 4 slugs, not a bad effort for her first time.

cheers


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice work james.

For some reason I always imagined Olive eggs being a lot bigger than that. Must be why they can fit so many in lol.

I believe it's a 100 day wait for you now james?....All the best.


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 10, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Nice work james.
> 
> For some reason I always imagined Olive eggs being a lot bigger than that. Must be why they can fit so many in lol.
> 
> I believe it's a 100 day wait for you now james?....All the best.



thanks jungleman, olive eggs are big eggs, alot bigger than morelia eggs and incubation time is about 80-85 days at 31c

cheers


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoping this one is gravid, she is certainly acting like it but her due date is only a bit over a week away and to me she doesn't look that fat at all. The photo actually makes her look bigger than she is. :?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 11, 2010)

ive got a WA stimson doing the same thing but she doesnt look big at all. im crossing my fingers though


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 11, 2010)

View attachment 167595
View attachment 167594
View attachment 167593
jungles & coastals...View attachment 167592


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 11, 2010)

i gave up on my WA pinstripe stimmies & sold them all, was having no luck breeding them. you watch the guy who brought them will get a clutch or 2 now..lol..


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2010)

saw this girl belly up this morning. About 20 or so days off laying.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 11, 2010)

haha, your going to have a busy summer dave.

how are all the other girls coming along? all due at the end of the month?


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2010)

RSP - anyday now, although im starting to have my doubts - just not acting like a gravid snake, although this is what I thought was her ovulating (pics attached) - maybe someone else could give their opinion on her.

Jungle - about 7 days

Woma - ages away - end of next month.

Will just have to wait and see what happens. Had to go and buy a few more tubs for the hatchy rack you made me!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 11, 2010)

i know all about having doubts about being gravid, still have my fingers crossed with my girl.

your rsp looks to be ovulating in the third pic imo, only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

looking good dave


----------



## smeejason (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome Dave.. yet to see mine on her back with 10 days to go but she is rather bigger than she was a week ago so either she is like me and get fat from breathing or has something in there.


----------



## snakeitup (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck everyone
Our nw nsw Stimmie laid a nice clutch of 8 eggs this morning.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2010)

snakeitup said:


> Good luck everyone
> Our nw nsw Stimmie laid a nice clutch of 8 eggs this morning.


 
Gorgeous, it's always lovely seeing a new mum curled up on some eggs!


----------



## snakeitup (Oct 11, 2010)

Isnt it! its always hard to take the eggs off her though. Hows your jungles coming along?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 11, 2010)

David Evans said:


> RSP - anyday now, although im starting to have my doubts - just not acting like a gravid snake, although this is what I thought was her ovulating (pics attached) - maybe someone else could give their opinion on her.
> 
> Jungle - about 7 days
> 
> ...



Once they ovulate the eggs need to be fertilised. If there is no viable sperm, then no eggs unfortunately! Why dont you post an updated photo so i can see if i can tell you what is going on!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2010)

Really good, I paired my Krauss girl with the Monty I got off you, I thought he might have been a bit small still but he done the job. Female ovulated and shed, due early Nov.


----------



## snakeitup (Oct 11, 2010)

Arr outsanding result! good luck with it


----------



## Thyla (Oct 11, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of the snakes have their bellies turned upwards. Would this be to get them closer to the heat element (usually above them)? Or are the photographers turning them over before the photos?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 11, 2010)

LMAO turning thwm over hahaha.

they dont all go upside down under the heat my girl goes belly up about a week away from laying and always in the nest box. I believe it to be more of a cumfort thing to take pressure off of the eggs.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Oct 11, 2010)

My jungle shed today(pre-lay) first time ive breed her so am so excited/worried etc.
Cant wait to see her lay her eggs(pics galore)


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 12, 2010)

Thyla said:


> I've noticed a lot of the snakes have their bellies turned upwards. Would this be to get them closer to the heat element (usually above them)? Or are the photographers turning them over before the photos?



Sunny side up or over easy?  Yeah, I reckon it's a comfort thing too personally. Then again, as a mother of two it could be that I'd understand if it was a comfort thing. By crikey it's hard enough with limbs!


----------



## Perko (Oct 12, 2010)

Bit full


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 12, 2010)

just a bit craig


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 12, 2010)

nice craig..


----------



## Perko (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Ben & Tony


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 13, 2010)

This girl is laying right now. 3 nice big healthy eggs so far.


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 13, 2010)

Ended up with 8 eggs, no slugs.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats sara you must be happy with that? now the wait begins


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats Sara. I take it you're incubating them yourself. Hope all goes well. I can't wait to see all the hatchie pics.


----------



## No-two (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks I'm very happy, they're in the incubator now. 
She doesn't seem distressed like I was expecting, I cleaned out her enclosure, wiped her down and now she's just basking.
She's looking good no-two.


----------



## Perko (Oct 18, 2010)

Bit empty



CraigP said:


> Bit full


----------



## zobo (Oct 18, 2010)

just out of curiosty I had 2 females go hug this season before pre-lay then after they went skinnier, but both still laid good clutches.

Does anyone else notice a reduction in size after shedding?

PS it was olives and GTP


----------



## Kurto (Oct 18, 2010)

zobo said:


> just out of curiosty I had 2 females go hug this season before pre-lay then after they went skinnier, but both still laid good clutches.
> 
> Does anyone else notice a reduction in size after shedding?
> 
> PS it was olives and GTP


 
This girl had her prelay 2 days ago.. I really thought she wasn't going to lay anything until tonight!


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a woma do that zobo she was huge then after prelay she went down in size and laid a really good clutch


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

My woma has just had her pre-lay and she looks like a normal woma now....not the behomoth she was before shedding.


----------



## smeejason (Oct 19, 2010)

zobo said:


> just out of curiosty I had 2 females go hug this season before pre-lay then after they went skinnier, but both still laid good clutches.
> 
> Does anyone else notice a reduction in size after shedding?
> 
> PS it was olives and GTP


I have a BHP doing it to me know.. today i wake up after convincing myself she is not going to go and she is fully inverted and looking very plump. i am sure all the women in my house get together and work out the best way to screw with my mind....


----------



## affroalex (Oct 19, 2010)

a terrible photo of my girl, it was taken when i was cleaning and taking the lights out of her old cage to go into her nice new, much bigger enclosure.


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

Not gravid anymore but thought id throw these pics up - have also put them in another thread but feel like posting em.

10 healthy looking eggs and one infertile one in there too.

Now the next waiting game begins!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 19, 2010)

congrats dave.


----------



## dst1980 (Oct 19, 2010)

smeejason said:


> I have a BHP doing it to me know.. today i wake up after convincing myself she is not going to go and she is fully inverted and looking very plump. i am sure all the women in my house get together and work out the best way to screw with my mind....


 
I have a BHP thats doing the same thing, but mine is not belly up yet, how far post shed is yours?


----------



## smeejason (Oct 19, 2010)

dst1980 said:


> I have a BHP thats doing the same thing, but mine is not belly up yet, how far post shed is yours?


 she is 28 days 
and well done Dave did you stay up and wait again


----------



## dee4 (Oct 19, 2010)

A nice coloured Dajarra belly up. Couple of weeks away from laying.


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

Jason, I tried but gave up at 2:30 and went to bed!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 19, 2010)

wow congrats on everyone with eggs already.

I am on holidays till the 30th but have a friend checking on my girl for me, she's doing well but is a bit scared of her still as she is massive. she took this pic 8 hours ago, it appears to be a perfect coil but she still appears to be full of eggs...I have asked for her to gently move her head with a pen to see if there is eggs.

28 days
View attachment 168798


----------



## feral1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Latest pic of my BHP , just gone belly up


----------



## feral1 (Oct 21, 2010)

One more pic


----------



## cougars (Oct 22, 2010)

cougars said:


> Bredli and Coastal



Got 23 Coastal eggs today,And Bredli looks huge


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 22, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Not gravid anymore but thought id throw these pics up - have also put them in another thread but feel like posting em.
> 
> 10 healthy looking eggs and one infertile one in there too.
> 
> ...


 




Hi David

Congrats with the eggs mate. 

Can I ask what container and base are you using to incubate your eggs in and were did you get them both from?


----------



## nico77 (Oct 23, 2010)

.


----------



## nico77 (Oct 23, 2010)

I put the laying box (22L tub) in for her wednesday , i think she likes it  
Im so excited , this is my first clutch and she is due to drop in the next 2 weeks 
View attachment 169202

View attachment 169201


cheers nico


----------



## deebo (Oct 23, 2010)

Jungleman - just got the tub from woolies. It comes with the little grate thing in it and have just spaced it up a bit on some little lengths on pvc pipe. Bit of water in the bottom and away you go. I had some issues last year with the no substrate method so hopefully this year will work for me. These tubs are used by a mate of mine and he hatches plenty of eggs using them. Will grab a pic of the label on the tub for you.

Cheers,
dave


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for that Dave, really appreciate it. I'll have a look next time I'm down at woolies...how many litres is the tub or is there only one size?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 23, 2010)

Deep breaths, pusssssshhh.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 23, 2010)

Geez that looks painful.

BHP or Woma GSXR? And how many did she lay?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 23, 2010)

It was painful to watch, she was exhausted in the end!

It is a Woma, she had 5 eggs.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 25, 2010)

First clutch of the season! and this girls first ever clutch too - 8/10.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 25, 2010)

Make that 9/11, it seems she wasn't quite finished yet - looks like she has one more to go too. She's been laying since 5am, I thought she was well and truly finished before!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2010)

Great first clutch Vixenbabe - congrats.
Jungleman - those look like meat containers. They have a grate so blood/juices drips down. Nice option for the 'over water' incubation method. I used an upside down silverware rack in a big tub. When they start pipping I will move the eggs onto wet paper.
For everyone thinking about hatchling tubs, they are having a great sale on sistema tubs at Kmart - half price! I picked up a dozen 7 litre ones for only $5.10 each. They fit nicely on my bookcase, which is set to become a hatchling rack in a month or so.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 26, 2010)

nice work everyone keep the pic's coming


----------



## Vixen (Oct 26, 2010)

She ended up having 11 good and 3 slugs, quite an effort for a first time!


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Our gravid diamond - hopefully........*






Here is an update of our High yellow female diamond - she is just starting to come into shed mode ( so she is looking very dull at the moment ). We are keeping everything crossed for her success...


----------



## mungus (Oct 26, 2010)

nico77 said:


> .


 
Looks like the boy did the trick Nico.......well done mate !!
When she due to drop approx. ?


----------



## mungus (Oct 26, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> First clutch of the season! and this girls first ever clutch too - 8/10.



Vix,
well done, where you get the tub from ?


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 26, 2010)

CRIKEY isn't it an exciting time of year for herpers. Just look at all the threads & photos.
If you are not I certianly am excited this time of year. It is now that all the hard work,cleaning,feeding,tinkering with temps & cages,building new stuff,have bought new snakes, & all of this comes down to this time of year. What can my reptiles produce. We are all on tender hooks watching & hope that what we have done for the last year is good or has worked.

I am excited forthe breeding expectations of my snakes. This can only be due to the love & hard work that has been put into the hobby.
I hope that this thread keeps going untill the last of hatching time, as it would be good to see some results & perhaps commiserate those & help that did not.

But I AM excited & if not for this & help with recyifying failures that I have had in the past I would not be doing it today.

Many Cheers Ian.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 26, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> CRIKEY isn't it an exciting time of year for herpers. Just look at all the threads & photos.
> If you are not I certianly am excited this time of year. It is now that all the hard work,cleaning,feeding,tinkering with temps & cages,building new stuff,have bought new snakes, & all of this comes down to this time of year. What can my reptiles produce. We are all on tender hooks watching & hope that what we have done for the last year is good or has worked.
> 
> I am excited forthe breeding expectations of my snakes. This can only be due to the love & hard work that has been put into the hobby.
> ...



+1

I too hope this thread keeps going and if I do say so myself I am quite pleased I started this thread in the first place, its amazing for anyone that is in this hobby and who has just joined to be able to just check this thread out to see who's breeding what and what there breeding this year, should also make it a tad easier for purchasing hatchies next year when there up for sale and just become familiar with particular info thats been shared by others through this thread, if the person is looking into breeding or just curious. 

I think this is a fantastic thread and would love to have someone rate it so others will keep a good eye out for it. also hope everyone also adds eggs hatching and parent/hatchy comparison latter on maybe. 

keep up the good work in updating this thread I've enjoyed seeing all the amazing girls and there eggs so far  thank you.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks 

The tub is one of those SIM Incubation containers, thought i'd give them a whirl as I had a bad experience with the verm. method last year.


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 27, 2010)

I have noticed today that with the high humidity & warm weather we have recieved today that the mother nature hatching system has kicked in. Since sundown we have had relentless amount of flying ants all over the place. This is mother nature releasing insects into the open for preditors to prey on. EG baby lizard or even frog, that may eventualy go on to feed a snake or monitor. Have you have ever taken the time to see what eats these insects which are packed with 100% protien. 

This is started for the survival of life. Many reptiles etc rely on this mother nature release.

Cheers.


----------



## deebo (Oct 27, 2010)

A very pleasant suprise this afternoon when I got home!

Decided to lay underneath her brocolli box directly on the enclosure floor. Today was day 27 so a few days sooner than I was expecting.

The poor snake looks horrible now - just all skin and bone so will need plenty of food in the coming months I think.

There are few spots of poor calcification on some of the eggs but hopefully all will go the distance.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Vixen (Oct 27, 2010)

Congrats, those are some massive eggs! =)


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 27, 2010)

Well done. Now it is exciting for the next stage of what you get from eggs.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 27, 2010)

good stuff dave! hope they all hatch out for you.


----------



## yommy (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats Dave thought you we're doing water this season. Had a mixed season with verlicumite this year, everything on water is doing great but 50:50 for stuff in the mixture. 
It really pained me to have to bin 9 albino eggs though the ones left and now on water are going great guns.......... My boodarie is about to explode post some pics when she goes.....


----------



## Kurto (Oct 28, 2010)

this girl i getting rather lumpy! Still about 10 days to go..


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yommy - I have my jungle eggs on water, and will put the woma eggs on water but decided to go vermiculite with the BHP eggs. Dont really know why but I had that tub there and it seemed the right size so went with that. I might get a big tub set up for them and change over.

Shame about your albino eggs - hope the rest pull through for you. When is your boodarie supposed to drop? Cant be far off.....


----------



## nico77 (Oct 28, 2010)

mungus said:


> Looks like the boy did the trick Nico.......well done mate !!
> When she due to drop approx. ?


I should be telling you well done mungus , you got her in great shape before putting your male over her , thanks again .
She is due to lay around the 9th but is looking very uncomftable the last few days and also looks like she is going to pop , she sits there pushing her belly with her nose a lot aswell 

cheers nico


----------



## yommy (Oct 28, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Yommy - I have my jungle eggs on water, and will put the woma eggs on water but decided to go vermiculite with the BHP eggs. Dont really know why but I had that tub there and it seemed the right size so went with that. I might get a big tub set up for them and change over.
> 
> Shame about your albino eggs - hope the rest pull through for you. When is your boodarie supposed to drop? Cant be far off.....


 
Any minute now she is on morning and afternoon watch. She is so stretched its not funny poor thing, it is going to big a BIG clutch  Fingers cross all is good and fertile.....


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't believe that she's still holding on! I hope she starts firing off some fertile rounds for you this evening. Poor thing will be immensely relieved when it's over.


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2010)

You must be glad to be back in town for the big event! You need to be there and hold her tail and tell her everything is gonna be ok.


----------



## nico77 (Oct 28, 2010)

here she is on her 22l laying box



cheers nico


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 28, 2010)

well I'm still waiting for medusa to lay too :S haven't heard how she's been though for a week so who knows if shes deposited some nice looking eggs yet or not, the last time I heard anything she was on her 33rd day after pre lay shed. I am getting home on this Saturday so cant wait to see if she's laid them yet or not.


----------



## yommy (Oct 28, 2010)

here's a few pics as you can see she isn't too far off, shes even now hollowed out the mound in the nest box. I even wake up at random hours of the night/morning pretending on going to get a drink going via the snake room to check the box  at day 32.... bring it on.............


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2010)

Poor thing! I reckon you will wake up tomorrow morning to eggs. I checked on my BHP the morning before she layed and you could tell she had pushed the eggs right down and looked like pic 4 of yours and when I got home had eggs. Looks like there is a few in there....

Have been feeding my boodaries up for next year already!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 29, 2010)

wow she looks like she will pop tonight!!!

My girl still hasn't popped...and shes on day 38 after pre lay shed. maybe she's waiting till I get back..


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I just found a light yellow coloured plug inside my female diamond enclosure, about the size and length of your thumb. She had a pre-lay about 2 weeks ago and I'm just wondering if snakes actually pop a plug out before laying?

I know female humans do this before giving birth, is this the same for pythons and has anyone else ever witnessed this before?


----------



## yommy (Oct 29, 2010)

My girl is laying as we speak 4 so far and alot more to come will post some pics later way to fascinated watching her at the moment and yes Dave i do want to hold her tail for her as the poor thing stretches so much couldn't pay me enough to be a female of any discription  lol

Pics to follow soon


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy time in your house! Hard to believe she held on so long. Must have been waiting for you to show so much concern I wonder if she will be all slack and droopy after such a big clutch... A snake has such advantages over a human!


----------



## yommy (Oct 30, 2010)

It was an amazing 3hr show watching her lay the eggs. Finished with 11 eggs in total. All with good viens, though 1 has a weird tip on it. It's been placed seperately into it's own container but all are doing well. I've included a few pics from her laying, candling eggs as that's pretty interesting for new breeders to see and a pic of her this morning.

Amazingly for the size she was she still has good condition and has eagerly eaten this morning, womas and their appetites


----------



## nico77 (Oct 30, 2010)

betty has started laying eggs WOHOO . Its only 21 days after her pre lay shed aswell , from what i can see the eggs look good .


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 30, 2010)

I found this girl had laid last night... 9 good and 4 slugs which she rejected herself, what a Mum!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 30, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Hey guys, I just found a light yellow coloured plug inside my female diamond enclosure, about the size and length of your thumb. She had a pre-lay about 2 weeks ago and I'm just wondering if snakes actually pop a plug out before laying?
> 
> I know female humans do this before giving birth, is this the same for pythons and has anyone else ever witnessed this before?


 
Turned out it wasn't a plug at all, it was a slug (but so small I've never seen anything like it before). She popped another out today which looks normal size and a definite slug...

View attachment 170155


This is my first diamond breeding and have been told if they are going to have a large clutch, they can actually move the slugs down and out to make more room for the eggs (Amazing). But on the bad side, I've also been told she could end up laying an entire clutch of slugs.

She is not due for another 2 weeks and am getting worried she may produce the later. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that all is ok. I'm like a father-to-be at the moment...pacing up and down the hall, my diamond looks at me like...'Would you beep off and leave me alone'...lol.


----------



## nico77 (Oct 30, 2010)

well i could not be any happier she ended up having 21-23 healthy looking eggs






here she is after her bath getting a bit of sun to dry off


she is resting under the heat on her branch now , im so proud of her and thankfull to mungus for selling me such a beutifull healthy jungle 

cheers nico


----------



## mungus (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats Awesome Nico.
She's always been a good Mum.
Good to see little guy did the trick.........lol


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 31, 2010)

Great clutches everyone! It is such an exciting time of year.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a tad swollen...







Another 2 weeks to go yet, poor bugger is so uncomfortable.


----------



## cougars (Oct 31, 2010)

Heres one that tricked me and didn't have a prelay,Although showing all the signs of being gravid


----------



## yeldarb (Nov 1, 2010)

I am waiting for this girl to go. Should be any day now.


----------



## feral1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Some pics of my Kimberley BHP dropping six good looking eggs about a week ago


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so anoyed and soo jelous
my girl has tricked me somewhere down the line, she's on 42 days and still nothing will give her to 50 day mark and offer food.


----------



## affroalex (Nov 2, 2010)

my scruby girl should go in the next day or so, she is getting huge and looks really uncomfortable, cant wait as it will be my first time breeding scrubs


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 2, 2010)

day 28 today.. this pic was taken about 5 days ago... im still waiting...View attachment 170500


----------



## Saz (Nov 2, 2010)

Two more of my girls have laid now. My single stripe spotted girl laid 11 fertile eggs. My double stripe laid 5 slugs and 13 fertile last night.

Got some pickies as I gently removed her from her eggs.


















One last girl still to go;


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 2, 2010)

wow saz that last one is stunning


----------



## Bez84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Heres one of my giant female diamonds, dont know if shes gravid as male appeared to have no interest in her but never know what goes on in the hide box lol.
All she does now is lay coiled on her hide box in the heat and cant tell if shes bigger then when she went into cooling as she hasnt eaten since april and doesnt look like shes lost weight, hard to tell as she is a big girl lol.
Shed a week or so back and skin layed out on carpet measured 3.4 metres might have to get around to measuring her some time lol.


Pics taken today.


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment 170524
View attachment 170523
3 more.. the jungle & brisbane coastal are 7 days after pre-lay, the striped coastal hasnt pre-layed yet..View attachment 170522


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

Long time since you've posted, hope alls good, that last pic IS a stunner for sure.

AM some lovely animals there mate, i'm glad i'm not the only latish one...lol


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so proud of this girl...
I was so worried when she ovulated...she was stretched so tight It looked like she swallowed a coke can..:shock:

Found her laying 2 days ago (after 21 days from pre lay), left her for the day and found this in the afternoon...she's a Murray/darling (nsw pilliga locale).....very exciting and her first clutch as well...10 good eggs...)

Kelly


----------



## Camo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice Sarah

Plat Mac?


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, she laid ten fertile eggies today. Clever girl  Need to get some weight back on her now, cant believe how much smaller she is without those eggs!


----------



## Kurto (Nov 6, 2010)

This girl dropped 13 eggs this morning on day 22!! Not a bad effort for her first time I reckon!

Funny thing was I spent all morning in the herp room, cleaning, feeding etc and didn't even think to check on her! lucky I did!


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 6, 2010)

day 32.. im still waiting...


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 6, 2010)

Kurto
Great effort & all eggs look good & even. I am jealouse of you all as I am still waiting for eggs. 2 to 3 weeks to go.
I also incubate eggs similar style to yourself, without any expensive containers & suspended over water, a close fitting lid & I do put small hole in both ends of container for air exchange.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 6, 2010)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> I'm so proud of this girl...
> I was so worried when she ovulated...she was stretched so tight It looked like she swallowed a coke can..:shock:
> 
> Found her laying 2 days ago (after 21 days from pre lay), left her for the day and found this in the afternoon...she's a Murray/darling (nsw pilliga locale).....very exciting and her first clutch as well...10 good eggs...)
> ...



Nice one Kelly, just curious on the setup you have on that last pic? Looks like a reversal of the water method usually used? Or do you have pearlite in replace of vermiculite?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anyone on here had a female lay slugs a few weeks (1 slug every day or two) before their actual lay date, to find in the end that they laid nothing but slugs, or was there still a good outcome were your female did eventually lay some viable eggs?

Only asking as my diamond keeps popping out slugs nearly every day for the past week or two and she still has till the 15th as her expected lay date. Still looks quite swollen, but I'm worried she is going to lay nothing but slugs? 

This is her first time by the way.


----------



## dee4 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice way to spend a Friday night


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 6, 2010)

Very Eggciting Dee,awesome looking female BHP as well....


----------



## Vixen (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like today was finally the day, 12 healthy looking eggs but one doesn't seem to have veins. Was only expecting about 8 or so, so nice surprise, really happy with her considering I thought she was too small to breed! I tried to seperate the dud one but it was stuck good, hopefully it'll be fine through the incubation and not spread mould or anything.

Forgot to get a pic of mum on the eggs due to the excitement, was bummed!  First time i'd seen a snake curled up on the eggs as I usually catch them halfway through and grab them individually.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 7, 2010)

Good stuff Vixen. Did you have a hard time getting her off the eggs! Yesterday was the first time the above female jungle actually wanted me dead!


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 7, 2010)

View attachment 171252
mine is going right now... layed 2 so far... no slugs yet...her first year.View attachment 171251


----------



## yeldarb (Nov 7, 2010)

yeldarb said:


> I am waiting for this girl to go. Should be any day now.
> View attachment 170429



This girl finally laid 7 healthy looking eggs this morning , I was starting to get worried for her as it was her first clutch. Prelay was on the 7 October and she did not lay until today 7 November. Eggs weight range was from 15.9g up to 18.2g. Average weight being 17.2g

Cheers Brad


----------



## deebo (Nov 7, 2010)

This girl seems to have it back to front with the front half of her body rolled on its side rather than her rear end! She is due to lay on later this week or on the weekend and is starting to look a bit uncomfortable. Dont think it will be a very large clutch from the look of it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Vixen (Nov 7, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Good stuff Vixen. Did you have a hard time getting her off the eggs! Yesterday was the first time the above female jungle actually wanted me dead!


 
She wasn't actually to bad, just got the hook and slowly maneuvered her off them, I didn't get a bite anyway.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 8, 2010)

so happy for you all....
unfortunitly with my girl she's not going to drop she's on day 49 and nothing, has been out of the nest box for a week and bit now, and doesn't appear to be carrying anything now... I put it down to stress.

has anyone else found theres to go through all the stages and then not produce eggs?


----------



## buck (Nov 8, 2010)

Once they ovulate they should lay something. There is basically no turning back from that point. Perhaps you witnessed follicle development and thought it was ovulation???


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 8, 2010)

no she ovulated I had the boy in with her and saw numurous connections for a month or so then she got gravid, then prelay shed 48 days ago. I went away for a month then came home to her not so large anymore, tad strange as this is her 3rd year.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 8, 2010)

Did you actually see ovulation though? I had a pair last year going through all the motions and mating, but she never ovulated or had eggs.


----------



## No-two (Nov 8, 2010)

If she didn't lay, she didn't ovulate.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 8, 2010)

Pythons rule: You definitely have the worst luck when it comes to that girl of yours. It could be that your male was not cooled for long enough and night time temps did not get low enough. Did you measure room temps during your cooling period this year? I would love to see you be successful with that girl. It would make me happy and I'm sure you will be over the moon if you could manage it!!!


----------



## buck (Nov 8, 2010)

Did she pass anything?? If she ovulated she should have passed something. I'm still tipping what you saw was follicle development. They swell up in a similar manner to ovulation during follicle development.


----------



## Camo (Nov 8, 2010)

About to have pre lay any day now. Very fat girl :lol:


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 8, 2010)

Camo, that is one very big fat snake, considering that she has not had pre lay shed yet, she should produce a great amount of eggs for you.
I am still waiting for my caramel coastal to pre lay shed very soon, My Diamond has had pre lay shed & looking fatter day by day.

BUT I am still unsure what my BHPs are doing. In CQ & North QLD our cooler climate comes a bit later, more like the end of may & june/july. So therefor it is hard to cool the snakes untill earliest May. Therefor BHPs are cooled May/June & introduced Late July & August, which makes our breeding later than more southern climates.

My BHPs did copulate several times & are old enough at 2.5 to 3.5 years age. Both had pre lay shed on 22/10 & 23/10. With info on gestation of BHPs after pre lay shed being mostly 25 to 35 days I figure they still have a good 2 to 3 weeks to go. I have been a bit disapointed thinking that they would swell like a balloon before this & maybe I am being impatient, as they do look to be more gravid everytime I look. This might be wishfull thinking. The other thing that made me think NO eggs was that they have fed & this is unlike coastals that I have bred that do not normally feed through this period. I have spoke to a well known breeder who feeds them right through. So I am not sure what to make of my first time breeding BHPs & it is their first time as well.

I will keep you all posted over the next week or so & maybe some pics if Paula feels like it.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 8, 2010)

CarpetPython.com.au I cooled them both for 2 months before introducing them, temps in the last month where between 17-31 degs, I put aircon on by midday though. didn't introduce till the 2nd July however didn't see any action till 2 weeks after that when I thought I witnessed ovulation on the 19th July?...this year however being a cooler year so I was thinking it would be a better season...unfortunitly not.

I will not breed anything next year and give her a break and get all the other girls some condition. I am preggy at moment and dont think I will manage breeding snakes and a little baby as well as hubby not home. 

you and me both CarpetPython :S


----------



## Colin (Nov 9, 2010)

the MD female is looking great Camo  congrats


----------



## deebo (Nov 9, 2010)

dodgy i phone pic this morning but getting closer for this girl....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2010)

not long now dave, looking like she's thick in the right places.

camo that md has some size on her!


----------



## Camo (Nov 9, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Camo, that is one very big fat snake, considering that she has not had pre lay shed yet, she should produce a great amount of eggs for you.
> I am still waiting for my caramel coastal to pre lay shed very soon, My Diamond has had pre lay shed & looking fatter day by day.


Yeah she gave me all good eggs last season (18) so she should give me a few again from the look of her :lol:

Caramel as in the co-dom caramels or just a caramel colour?


----------



## Camo (Nov 9, 2010)

Colin said:


> the MD female is looking great Camo  congrats


Cheers buddy. She has some size on her now :lol:


----------



## Camo (Nov 9, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> camo that md has some size on her!


Yeah she would be a good 7ft+ now and loves her food :lol:


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 9, 2010)

Camo, 
Just a caramel color, nothing special.


----------



## Saz (Nov 9, 2010)

She's a really nice looking girl Dave, surely she can't go much longer!


----------



## deebo (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, Im checking on her every couple of hours! haha! Probably will hold out for days just to annoy me.....


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 12, 2010)

this girl is due in a few weeks


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 12, 2010)

First girl is due for pre-lay shed, second girl is due in a few weeks


----------



## snakeitup (Nov 12, 2010)

Couple of pics from this week.
Wheatbelt on a beautiful clutch
Clutch of jungle eggs and the female who laid them.
Also a pic of my incubator

Thanks, James


----------



## Vixen (Nov 12, 2010)

Love that incubator! Always wanted a glass fronted one so you can see in without opening, but could never find a nice one for sale, love that wheatbelt too.

May I ask where you got that plastic grating from in your container? Have been looking for some but with no luck.


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2010)

Gorgeous Jungle! Well done.

Dave


----------



## Kurto (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah thats a top incubator! And a couple of great looking clutches!


----------



## FAY (Nov 12, 2010)

Our BHP. She has not laid yet and had the worst shed that she has ever had. She always sheds perfectly and I am not going to disturb her.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 12, 2010)

I am really enjoying this thread, but I have one 'newbie' question....
What exactly are you referring to as 'slugs' & 'pre-lay' etc?
I am not a breeder so haven't experienced this before...


----------



## FAY (Nov 12, 2010)

'slugs' are eggs that are infertile.

'Pre-lay' is a shed they have before they lay eggs.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 12, 2010)

Fay, is there away we could have this as a sticky as there is loads of pic's for the newbies to keep checking on and heaps of info. thank you


----------



## jham66 (Nov 13, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> First girl is due for pre-lay shed, second girl is due in a few weeks
> View attachment 171874
> View attachment 171873


 
I think my girl is due for her pre lay in a few days, she is nowhere near the size of your girls. Is this the first year for either of the two you have pictured? It is the first year my female has become gravid. she isn't lumpy yet, but has definitely gotten a bit of girth to her.... I will get a pic on this afternoon....


----------



## affroalex (Nov 13, 2010)

2 of the females that laid this morning and half of the clutch from a 3rd female. still havnt counted but the around 40-50 eggs laid with 6 slugs total

still waiting for a bredli that is coming up to her pre lay and 2 cape york carpets that are due to lay in a week or two


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 13, 2010)

Good Lord, those eggs are huge. Congratulations Affroalex. I am glad to see we have somebody that is succesful with this species. I have been thinking about getting a few captive bred hatchlings for a while now.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 13, 2010)

jham66 said:


> I think my girl is due for her pre lay in a few days, she is nowhere near the size of your girls. Is this the first year for either of the two you have pictured? It is the first year my female has become gravid. she isn't lumpy yet, but has definitely gotten a bit of girth to her.... I will get a pic on this afternoon....



the pic of the first girl was hatched in 1998 and breed for the first time last year and had 21eggs,
the pic of the second girl hatched in 2004 and breed for the first time in 2008 and had 17eggs,
the sire to both girls this season, is from a striped line and has decent striping.

cheers


----------



## affroalex (Nov 13, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Good Lord, those eggs are huge. Congratulations Affroalex. I am glad to see we have somebody that is succesful with this species. I have been thinking about getting a few captive bred hatchlings for a while now.


 i wouldn't know as Ive only ever bred scrubs before, i have never actually seen any other species eggs to compare them to, this season is the first time im going to have other species eggs to actually compare them to. they occur naturally up here and i find them extremely easy to breed, i also seem to have gotton lucky and all but 3 of the 14 are great to handle.


----------



## jham66 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well here are the pics of my girl. 

She has started to get nice and dark and a bit milky in the eyes. I think in a week or so she will shed...... I will be keeping an eye on her. 

I am considering leaving the eggs with her. It will be the only clutch of the season (only have two snakes.... Mr and Mrs Bredli). I will asses her condition post lay and try to feed her. If she is too thin or wont feed then I will remove the eggs for incubation. 

Colours in the photo are terrible! She is hypo-melanistic bred by Luke Ridley.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 15, 2010)

jham66 said:


> Well here are the pics of my girl.
> 
> She has started to get nice and dark and a bit milky in the eyes. I think in a week or so she will shed...... I will be keeping an eye on her.
> 
> ...



she is looking very swollen! Good luck with the incubation.


----------



## bkevo (Nov 18, 2010)

my tri striped female taken tonight. she is HUGE.
next photo is of her with my male


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

Surprise, surprise...

Found this girl on a cluster of 13 good eggs this morning when cleaning out her water bowl. Just goes to show you can't trust the pre-lay shed schedule, she wasn't due to lay till the 18th Dec...

View attachment 173340


View attachment 173342


And this is dad, so hopefully should throw some pretty nice bubs...
View attachment 173341


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 21, 2010)

congrats wayne should throw some crackers for u mate


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 21, 2010)

well done wayne know i see why you wanted that female of me that male is very similar.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol, not sure on that one yet mate, Ben and I have other projects we are working on and your female is going to fit into that just nicely.


----------



## SCam (Nov 21, 2010)

Blonde mac that laid 8 fertile eggs this season with 3 slugs. Should hatch in the next 2-3 weeks.
Sorry for the average pic was takin on the phone.
Cam


----------



## jham66 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, an updated Pic. She is due to lay in a week. Once again terrible colours, ideally I would get her in natural sunlight... but she is a bit of a cow at the moment and I just don't need the good photo enough to disturb her. I have remained bite free for 2 years now by handling my snakes sensibly, why ruin my record??!!


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 16, 2010)

*My breeding results this year.*




Well this is all that I can show for my breeding efforts this season in Central Qld. A good score all the same. 
These 9 eggs are from a nice caramel hypo coastal carpet pairing. She provided 12 eggs last year & thought I would get a bit more this year. I was also hoping for Diamond python eggs & two female BHPs should have produced for me, they copulated several times still to produce nothing. If the eggs turn into nice little bubs & sell them it may pay for the food bill untill next breeding.
Anyway it makes for a better challenge next breeding season.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Perko (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats a real nice pair Wayne, congrats on the clutch.



Jungleman said:


> Surprise, surprise...
> 
> Found this girl on a cluster of 13 good eggs this morning when cleaning out her water bowl. Just goes to show you can't trust the pre-lay shed schedule, she wasn't due to lay till the 18th Dec...
> 
> ...


----------



## bkevo (Dec 22, 2010)

found this late last night. just got the chance to pinch them off her.
both her and the male used are from SXR (hypo bredli)


----------



## Colin (Dec 22, 2010)

bkevo said:


> found this late last night. just got the chance to pinch them off her.
> both her and the male used are from SXR (hypo bredli)


 
congrats brendan  great stuff mate


----------



## jham66 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, she has finally laid.... a whole one day past her due date....... actually just thinking about that, if she laid before midnight last night then she was spot on time..... 

I candled the two eggs that are sitting out the bottom of her coil. The upper one has plenty of veins, but the lower doesn't seem to have any. Hopefully I will see a few in the next couple of days....

I will try to get s better pic later, but here is one just for the fun.

ATTACH=CONFIG]178436[/ATTACH]


----------



## jham66 (Dec 23, 2010)

Re-candled and all are good, just a few less veins in some.

Got her off the eggs easily, but didn't expect her to be so thin. Eggs are now in the incubator at 30 degrees. I don't want to go any higher due to the ambient temp at the moment, happy to just wait a little longer for them to hatch. Counted 23 eggs maybe one or two more on the bottom though.


----------



## bussers (Dec 23, 2010)

some of mine from earlier this year breeding season just starting to get underway again now here in the uk.
excuse the ball python.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 24, 2010)

Found this girl today, 4 fertile eggs


----------

